# Any college acceptance letters?



## thinze3 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just read an article on Yahoo about college acceptance letters going out, and it got me to thinking. Both of my DD's were lucky enough to get into the colleges of their dreams, one last year and one four years ago. I remember what a special moment it was for each of them (and the parents) when the letters/notices arrived.

Has anybody had any such special moments lately and care to share them?


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 26, 2009)

My daughter's a freshman, so we had that experience last year.  The good news from our perspective - she seems to have chosen the right school to attend from the several places she applied and was accepted.  She says she likes the school and her friends, and seems to be doing fine.

So just wanted to assure parents going throught the process now, that sometimes those kids do end up making the right choice, despite their having to struggle with the decision!


----------



## Luanne (Feb 26, 2009)

Dd heard from 3 of the 4 schools she applied to.  She got a letter (only) from one and emails, followed up by letters from the other two.  She visited three of the four over her Spring and Summer breaks last year and is going to visit the last one tomorrow.  Right now the choice is between Lewis & Clark in Portland, OR (her top choice) and Eckerd College in St. Petersburg, FL (the school she's visiting tomorrow).


----------



## AKE (Feb 26, 2009)

Its interesting that kids today seem to have the resources to go and look at schools across the country.  When I was ready for university (almost 40 years ago) the choices were what was available locally - no one dreamed (or afforded) going far away. Out of the 30 kids in my high school class, none of whom could even dream of attending an out-of-town university or college, never mind one across the country, 6 became doctors, 2 became dentists, 3 became lawyers,1 became am NHL star, and the rest became engineers, teachers, accountants, etc. and this is despite the fact that we didn't attend the 'best' schools, which seems to be a high priority today. Our class may have been unusal in its achievements but surprisingly we were all from blue-collar (and often immigrant) families who had to work for every penny. 

Now I am not criticizing those that do attend schools away from home, as not every city has a college or university, but I am questioning the requirement to go to a ''good school'' as good is often equated with pricey (and who sets the criteria for defining a good school?). I have 3 degrees and no-one has ever asked me where they are from - the only questions for employment have been 'do you have a degree' and what is it in?


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Feb 26, 2009)

AKE said:


> Its interesting that kids today seem to have the resources to go and look at schools across the country.  When I was ready for university (almost 40 years ago) the choices were what was available locally - no one dreamed (or afforded) going far away. Out of the 30 kids in my high school class, none of whom could even dream of attending an out-of-town university or college, never mind one across the country, 6 became doctors, 2 became dentists, 3 became lawyers,1 became am NHL star, and the rest became engineers, teachers, accountants, etc. and this is despite the fact that we didn't attend the 'best' schools, which seems to be a high priority today. Our class may have been unusal in its achievements but surprisingly we were all from blue-collar (and often immigrant) families who had to work for every penny.
> 
> Now I am not criticizing those that do attend schools away from home, as not every city has a college or university, but I am questioning the requirement to go to a ''good school'' as good is often equated with pricey (and who sets the criteria for defining a good school?). I have 3 degrees and no-one has ever asked me where they are from - the only questions for employment have been 'do you have a degree' and what is it in?



Wow, That really puts a damper on this seemingly "feel good" thread.


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 26, 2009)

*I don't really agree with that.*



Harvey and Lin said:


> Wow, That really puts a damper on this seemingly "feel good" thread.



That gives encouragement to those that can't afford to send their kids to the "best" schools or across country.  The fact that someone can get a degree and that their success in their future career isn't necessarily predicated on what school that their degree came from.

Congratulations to the OP and his daughters, and thanks for sharing and starting the thread.  I have two high school freshmen, and all this is of interest to me.  One has started talking of medical school, which is different from what he was talking about a year ago and could definitely be different from what he'll be talking about next year.  The other one doesn't talk about college, although he definitely plans to go.


----------



## AKE (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe there should be a reality check with kids today.  Parents often go into debt way beyond their means because their child wants to go to a 'good school' which almost always seems to be thousands of miles away from home. (So if all the kids on the west coast go east, and all the kids on the east coast go west, what does it tell you about where the 'good schools' are located?) 
Given today's economic hardships, kids should be happy that they can afford to go to college at all, and even happier if parents can contribute some amount BUT in no way should any child assume that its a given that they will go to an ivy league school at their parents' expense, and especially when significant travel is involved.  I often question whether it is more a bragging issue for parents that their children are attending school 'X' than that the child themself wants to go there.  Schools are also to blame as many market extensively both to parents and kids - maybe even here the money should be better spent on the school facilities and not on marketing (everyone has internet access and can readily search for schools and even visit them in cyberspace).


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Feb 26, 2009)

AKE said:


> Maybe there should be a reality check with kids today.  Parents often go into debt way beyond their means because their child wants to go to a 'good school' which almost always seems to be thousands of miles away from home. (So if all the kids on the west coast go east, and all the kids on the east coast go west, what does it tell you about where the 'good schools' are located?)
> Given today's economic hardships, kids should be happy that they can afford to go to college at all, and even happier if parents can contribute some amount BUT in no way should any child assume that its a given that they will go to an ivy league school at their parents' expense, and especially when significant travel is involved.  I often question whether it is more a bragging issue for parents that their children are attending school 'X' than that the child themself wants to go there.  Schools are also to blame as many market extensively both to parents and kids - maybe even here the money should be better spent on the school facilities and not on marketing (everyone has internet access and can readily search for schools and even visit them in cyberspace).




Thanks for all your pontificating.  My daughter just was accepted at 2 great med schools and I wanted to brag about her because she took the very hard road to get there. So I think I will pass because you have ruined the whole idea that the OP originally presented to make your pitiful points!


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Man, can't anybody share a personal opinion without being criticized?*



Harvey and Lin said:


> Thanks for all your pontificating.  My daughter just was accepted at 2 great med schools and I wanted to brag about her because she took the very hard road to get there. So I think I will pass because you have ruined the whole idea that the OP originally presented to make your pitiful points!



Do you and the OP know each other so well that you can speak for the OP?  I don't believe AKE has done any of the things that you have accused this person of.  I see more damage being caused to this thread by your personal attack on this poster.  Go ahead and brag; you have the right to do that and many would love to share in your glory and pride in your daughter's accomplishments.   But don't take AKE's opinions so personally.  I doubt if others have done so or maybe I'm missing something here.  Everyone has opinions.  They don't have to be yours in order to post.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Congrats*



Harvey and Lin said:


> Thanks for all your pontificating.  My daughter just was accepted at 2 great med schools and I wanted to brag about her because she took the very hard road to get there....




Yahoo! 
This is exactly what my original post was all about! It is very difficult to get into med school nowadays, so your DD should be very proud of herself.  

My neice just got accepted into nursing school (she is a junior). She is a good average student, and it was beginning to look like she would not get in. But when she did, boy were they (and we) happy. She is a hard worker and will most certainly do just fine.

P.S. - Great job Mom and Dad.


----------



## cerralee (Feb 27, 2009)

Congrats on your college acceptances parents!!  Its always good to have options and to be able to let your kids follow there dreams.  Just a side note..my daughter applied and got into the college of her "dreams".  Now you need to know that my daughter is a bit of a free spirit and applied to Antioch college which WAS a liberal arts college that had a different philosophy on learning.  She was awarded a nice schloarship which basically pulled the school into line with several other more local public universities that she was accepted into.  It still seemed a little radical to mom and dad so we told her she had to go to state university first then we would reaccess after a year or so.  She had no choice as we were willing to foot the bill.  Now the college has closed.  Its a good thing she didn't go as I don't know which schools of higher learning would have accepted the courses from there as they were on a much different learning curve than your average school.


----------



## AKE (Feb 27, 2009)

I think that my point was just proven - getting into a "good school" is at times more for the parents than the kids.  A child gets into college on their own - through hardwork, study, and even luck (being in the right spot at the right time).  I don't know of any parent writing their child's exams or spending hours doing research projects, or writing the SATs,  but it is the parents that brag about the 'good schools' that their kids attend, almost at times like a contest. Interestingly I have yet top hear a kid brag about what they did to get into college or what college they are attending.  BTW, I have 3 kids, some with multiple degrees and they all did it on their own. I have never bragged about where they went or what they studied - what I am proud of is that they succeeded and that they did it on their own (and this is what a parent should be proud of, not the name of a school or how it ranks on somebody's scale).


----------



## Mosca (Feb 27, 2009)

University of Pittsburgh Honors College and College Misericordia both came back quickly. Notre Dame, Cornell, Holy Cross and Villanova all told us up front that there wouldn't be any answer until early April. 

Yeah, she's smart. Scholarship money will definitely play a part in where she goes. For the record, I voted for Star Beauty Academy (she got mad at that one though).


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 27, 2009)

Twin sons...one has been accepted to the computer engineering program at Cal State U. Northridge, the other plans to go to cullinary school at LA Trade Tech.

Our oldest is now taking the one class he needs to graduate the local community college and is talking about moving out and get going on his life this summer.  He's not interested in going on to a 4 year school, nor is it right for him right now.

Now if I could just get them all working and contributing I'd be a much happier parent.  (sigh)


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooooh, college acceptance time - it truly is the best and worst of times.  Good luck to all the kids out there who are waiting.  I don't blame parents at all for being emotionally as well as financially invested, and there should be a great deal of pride in a child's accomplishments.  Here's mine.   

Our son graduated Stonehill College in May, 2007 and then did a year-long internship and passed the state exam for Nursing Home Administration.  He's happily working in the same facility that offered him the internship and has no immediate plans for grad school but it's on his list.

Our daughter graduated UMass Amherst May, 2008 and will be taking MTEL exams this year in preparation for UMass Boston part-time grad school beginning September, 2010.  Her undergrad degree is Communication Disorders but through courses and part-time jobs while in school she also earned her pre-school teaching certification.  Her grad school ambition is Early Childhood Education, and she's also happily working at an infant/toddler pre-school daycare facility.

One thing about travelling long distances for college that really stuck out during the student workshops offered by our high school's guidance department is, you can't know in advance if or how much home sickness you will suffer and travel costs may limit your visits home or your parents' visits to you.  During one particular session the guidance head asked the kids pointedly, "How will you feel when you are only able to come home at Christmas on break, but you're sitting in a half-empty dorm at Thanksgiving knowing that all your friends are back home catching up?"  My daughter thought she wanted to go halfway around the world, but her head sure snapped to attention at that question.


----------



## swift (Feb 27, 2009)

Everyone has a right to their own opinion. Whether our children go to a school more well known or one that is just fine but lessor known is a celebration of our right to choose. Lets not bicker and just be proud of our children for each of their successes.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 27, 2009)

My experience for DD's acceptance to TCU:

DD applied early (Aug-Sept) to multiple colleges but had only a desire for one, Texas Chistian University (TCU) in Fort Worth. She checked the mailbox every day as soon as she got home from school looking for "the" letter. Come November she started getting worried because although she had received most acceptance letters, she still had not heard from TCU. 

One weekend in November we (three of us) went to visit TCU - DD's second visit, my first. During one of the sessions we asked the provost when we could expect to hear an answer on my DD's acceptance. He assured us that the "first" letters wouldn't go out until mid-December. DD was very discouraged by this information.

After spending 1-1/2 days there at TCU we went to buy some trinkets at the bookstore before heading home. I was waiting for DW and DD outside the restroom, when they both came out with watery eyes. DD said, "Dad, I don't know what it is, but this place (TCU) is calling my name." trying to convince me to allow her to attend school there.

On the way home on that Monday night, it was dark, and my DD was sleeping in the back seat. I glanced over and out of the corner of my eye, I saw my wife crying in silence. I asked her what was the problem. She stated, "Nothing. It's just the thought that I know my daughter will be 5 hours away." Of course I had to look away to keep from crying myself, as this was our first born you know.

We stopped at grandmother's to pick up our other two kids. By now it was about 10pm. At home we were all upstairs putting the youngest down and getting ready for bed ourslves when all of a sudden, we heard SCREAMING coming from down below. Terrified by this, I just about jumped down the stairs. By the time I/we got down, my oldest DD was holding this beautiful TCU acceptance letter that she had just pulled out of the mailbox - yes, the one that wasn't to come for another month.

She was jumping up and down saying, *"Now do you believe me? Now do you believe me?"* Of ourse we had no choice but to believe her. I was decided right then and there that she would be going to TCU.   She is now in her forth year there.

Here is the link to my middle DD's experience from last year. She is a Texas A&M Aggie.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 27, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> She is a Texas A&M Aggie.


I think I may be an Aggie, too.  My college degree is from Texas A&I in Kingsville, but it was absorbed into the Texas A&M system some years after I graduated. It's now Texas A&M, Kingsville.

I'm proud to be an Aggie, by the way.


----------



## Elan (Feb 27, 2009)

Harvey and Lin said:


> Thanks for all your pontificating.  My daughter just was accepted at 2 great med schools and I wanted to brag about her because she took the very hard road to get there. So I think I will pass because you have ruined the whole idea that the OP originally presented to make your pitiful points!



  How incredibly rude and classless!


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Thanks for sharing your acceptance letter story!*



thinze3 said:


> My experience for DD's acceptance to TCU:
> 
> DD applied early (Aug-Sept) to multiple colleges but had only a desire for one, Texas Chistian University (TCU) in Fort Worth. She checked the mailbox every day as soon as she got home from school looking for "the" letter. Come November she started getting worried because although she had received most acceptance letters, she still had not heard from TCU.
> 
> ...



Man, I can hardly wait to go through this!


----------



## Janis (Feb 28, 2009)

We are in the midst of the whole college waiting game. AFter hearing all of the horror stories of bright kids not getting accepted into the schools of their choice - and that so much of the admission process is a guessing game and you never know how it's going to turn out.....

Well, you could say we overdid it a little bit.  My son applied to 14 schools. Oh yes, you read that right - it's not a typo. That's fourteen.

In our defense, those darn schools made it just too easy to apply!  You see, for those of you who haven't been involved with the college app process since the 70's...things have really changed!

First - there's the  Common App. Oh, those of you who have college bound kids have to know about this - It's a wonderful thing. Basically, you fill out one application that can be used for 100's of schools. From UMass to Siena to Quinnipiac to just about every darn school you can think of.

All it takes is a little click, $50, and BANG - you've applied to another school.

The downside: lots of money and lots of time writing personal essays for each college.

The upside: WE have gotten a lot of thrills with the acceptance letters! So far, he's gotten into 10 schools, been deferred at 2, and we are still waiting to hear from 2 others.

We are happy that he has choices - and he is happy that he has choices - and getting those GREAT BIG envelopes is a huge thrill!

It's good to have all of this joy . Because when I start to think of how much I will miss him next year...well, let's just not talk about that anymorel....


----------



## Karen G (Feb 28, 2009)

Janis said:


> It's good to have all of this joy . Because when I start to think of how much I will miss him next year...well, let's just not talk about that anymorel....


Guess what?  Sometimes they come back sooner than you thought they would.  Our son got into his first choice school & had a great time his freshman year.  Unfortunately, he didn't devote much time to his studies & his grades revealed that.

Now he's back home, working part time, and attending a good local community college.  We're loving this in-state tuition & having him home again!  He's saving us a boatload of money!:whoopie:


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 28, 2009)

We will be going through this next year.  My son just got his January SAT scores back and we were thrilled.  (I only wish his grades matched his scores, but he doesn't put out as much effort as he should.)  He's been very active in high school (treasurer of class, varsity football, working a part time job, some other stuff) so I know he will need a school where there is a lot going on, and we will need a school that is reasonably priced.  So...the search begins.  I'm not really looking forward to the whole "push him to write the essays" thing, I do remember how wonderful and exciting going away to college was for me, and I do look forward to that experience for him!

Sharon


----------



## Patri (Feb 28, 2009)

The acceptance letter was never a big issue with our kids. We assumed they'd get in wherever they applied and they did. We just needed it so they could make the housing deposit.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, to paraphrase what my DH said to our younger daughter when she recently completed her long haul: "We [as in the parental "us"] studied hard, we worked hard, and we deserve our accomplishments." :hysterical: In that vein, kudos to all the parents on their kids' acceptances.

And, yes, while I do agree to some extent that where you go is not as important as what you do with it and that sometimes the import on the "where" is for parental ego, to some extent certain schools "fit" the child and, if they are in an environment that they like, they will likely flourish both academically and emotionally. 

Oh- btw- my hubbie kiddingly made those comments to our daughter when she passed the NY Bar  ; I guess I'll have to include myself in those bragging parents.

Seriously, though, the best advice I can offer is to encourage your kids to avail themselves of internship opportunities. It is their last opportunity to dabble and see what direction they'd really like to follow. Both my daughters went to the same university that had amazing opportunities for internships, being located in NYC. One took advantage of it and the other chose not to. They both found their way professionally, but the one who explored her chosen field in college always had a clear direction while the other floundered for a few years after graduating. I really think that the emphasis many colleges place on internships today, unlike when we went to school, is a really good thing.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 28, 2009)

We have 3 nieces and a nephew waiting on acceptance letters this year.  Their parents are concerned with everything they're hearing about how the economy will affect this incoming freshmen class.  I guess the expectations are that more high school seniors will be applying to state schools to save money, which means that the students who rely on state schools as their safeties may not be getting accepted.  Have any of you come across that?


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 28, 2009)

Patri said:


> The acceptance letter was never a big issue with our kids. We assumed they'd get in wherever they applied and they did. We just needed it so they could make the housing deposit.




That's great for you guys but unfortunately that is not the case for all.

In Texas the top ten percent of graduates from each high school are guaranteeed admission to any state school they choose. Consequently the top state schools, like University of Texas and Texas A&M, give up as much as 70% of there slots to the "top tens". If you add in athletes, out of state and international students, there are basically very few slots left for the average student (those not in the top ten percent).

Now, some high schools, like Bellaire HS, which is ranked in the top .5% nationally (per Newsweek), it is all but impossible to even crack the top 25,as the top 25% have 4.0 GPA's. Add this all together and you have quite a challenge trying to get into UT. You have a better chance of getting into some of the top tier out of state colleges.

Imagine having the grades and test scores that would put you in the top five percent nationaly but not being able to get into UT because your weren't in the top 10% of your high school.


----------



## cpamomma (Feb 28, 2009)

Just a reminder for those of you with kids in college (or soon to be in college)...the FAFSA application is due Monday for California and some other states.  Here is a link with the state deadlines:   http://www.fafsa.ed.gov/before003a.htm#state_deadlines

Good luck to all of you who are waiting.  Just remember, once they are accepted, you need to pay.  Don't forget to fill out the FAFSA application.  It can help.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 28, 2009)

cpamomma said:


> Just a reminder for those of you with kids in college (or soon to be in college)...the FAFSA application is due Monday for California and some other states.



It was due February 15 for the schools dd applied to.  So, ours is completed.


----------



## Emily (Feb 28, 2009)

When filling out the fasfa, is it alright to wait passed the deadline to put in "real" tax return information.  I filed my fasfa early but I have completed my taxes yet.  I don't expect a large difference between what I reported and what I will actually file.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 1, 2009)

I hate to say it, but up until a month ago I had never even heard the term FASFA before...and I've worked on a college campus my entire adult life!

I'm still not entirely certain what it is supposed to do.   In fact, it's one of those catch 22's in that MY income is being used to determine what a "legal adult" who has little or no income may qualify for student aide. 

I guess I really don't get it.


----------



## Janis (Mar 1, 2009)

ONe of the things that FAFSA determines is what the family expected contribution to college expenses should be (the EFC). 

Then, the financial aid offices in the schools use that information to determine what if any need-based aid they will provide.

The data is also used to help you apply for a variety of different grants and loans from both the Fed and State govts....

You may amend your FAFSA once your tax returns are completed...


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 1, 2009)

Does the FAFSA take a father and stepmother's income into account? My SS (who will go to college next year and did get accepted at Drexel and Penn State) lives with his mother who has been on SSI for as long as we can remember (that's another story). DH pays child support (of course). We're hoping SS gets a good amount since his custodial parent earns zero. Certainly my income should count? DH's ex-wife is banking on DH's income not "counting" either... ?

Congratulations to those who got into GREAT COLLEGES - meaning ALL colleges that make your child's heart sing! I have mixed feelings about the debate. I think the point was that bragging-right name colleges like Harvard, U of P, NYU, etc will not buy you happiness in life. Happiness in life is defined (in my humble opinion) by a job that plays to your strengths and makes you feel empowered and productive. You combine that with the even more important piece of life - people such as spouse and kids and great friends- and you have happiness.

I hope my kids choose a college that will give them those things. My son is only in 8th grade, took the SAT's , and rocked them. He is brilliant (not bragging - stating facts - his IQ places him in gifted program). But he would be unhappy (I think) at Harvard. I really see him at a place like Ithaca College - I think he'll meet cool, interesting, quirky people like himself there.

My final word is that who cares what I think for him? It's his choice, and other than finances which we'll do our best to help. But he knows A's in HS will help with a financial package. That puts the choice back on him again.


----------



## calgal (Mar 1, 2009)

Ellen, under all normal circumstances, your husband's income does count, and he would have to full out the forms by the deadline just like his ex-wife. Has your stepson provided your DH with the forms? They need to sort that out today, I think.


----------



## wandering gnome (Mar 1, 2009)

*fafsa*

Ellen,

Your SS fafsa will be determined with whom his lives.  In this case, by his mother and his step father if he has one.  If at some point he resides with your that your husband and your income will be reported to fafsa.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 1, 2009)

I think you should call or e-mail FAFSA with this question, or look on their website. My friend is divorced and someone--I think FAFSA people, or else the college financial aid offices--insisted on getting her ex-husband's information even though he sent an affadavit saying he would not contribute to their son's college education.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 1, 2009)

Emily said:


> When filling out the fasfa, is it alright to wait passed the deadline to put in "real" tax return information.  I filed my fasfa early but I have completed my taxes yet.  I don't expect a large difference between what I reported and what I will actually file.




Yes; you can estimate and update it later. (We went to a FAFSA seminar.)


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2009)

While the FAFSA can be updated, if you have to fill out the CSS Profile for any of the schools you child has applied to, that *cannot* be updated once submitted.  You can use estimated values however.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 1, 2009)

FAFSA question: submitted, school sent information back about expected contributions, son is independent, but I'm doing the taxes on Turbo Tax and got boondoggled by dealing with business use of his car, it changed his income by adding $2000 taxable income. If he sends in corrected information, will it still keep his original filing date for getting financial aid? I don't want to do anything wrong here. 
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## jlr10 (Mar 2, 2009)

Janis said:


> We are in the midst of the whole college waiting game. AFter hearing all of the horror stories of bright kids not getting accepted into the schools of their choice - and that so much of the admission process is a guessing game and you never know how it's going to turn out



Am I the only one who thinks this is just a scam for schools to earn extra money?  When our son was in high school they made it seem like he would be lucky to get into any college, and recommended he apply to all the state schools, with a minimum of 8 school, and probably more, to increase his chance of acceptance.  The local state school had 60K apply for admittance, for I believe it was 9k  spots.  So that means they got approx $3.6 million just for receiving applications.  -Just a thought

My son applied to 5 schools last year, was accepted at all 5, including the one on his "possible but not probable" list.  The one he added to the list as the 'fallback' school (in case he was not accepted elsewhere) became his school of choice and he is happy as a pig in mud.  It met the goals of all of us.  For him:  He wanted to go away and try to succeed without us over his shoulder all the time, but yet, is close enough to home that he can easily get here.  For us:  A school that is gearned towards his strengths and a state school that is reasonable in fees.  

So why are we all bragging? Becauase we feel we had some small part in helping them get to this stage in their life.  The hardest part (I hope!) is done, and their whole life is before them.  We get to push them out of the nest and watch them begin to soar.

Congrats to all who have reached this point!


----------



## Janis (Mar 2, 2009)

One thing that I have read is that some schools encourage thousands of kids to apply so that they can reject them. Having a high rejection rate places them higher on the US News & World Report ratings because it skews their "Selectivity" status...

Because of the ability to alter the ratings based on criteria that doesn't affect the education of the students, many schools are opting not to participate in the great ratings game.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 2, 2009)

jlr10 said:


> The hardest part (I hope!) is done, and their whole life is before them.  We get to push them out of the nest and watch them begin to soar.


Trust me--getting them into college is NOT the hardest part.  There will be  harder stuff after that!


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 2, 2009)

calgal said:


> Ellen, under all normal circumstances, your husband's income does count, and he would have to full out the forms by the deadline just like his ex-wife. Has your stepson provided your DH with the forms? They need to sort that out today, I think.



No forms have been given to us at all - my husband's ex is stating that my husband has nothing to do with the child in order to get him more money. I don't understand how that will help - I mean - government doesn't care if DH loves his son or not (he does) - they only care if he supports him (which is on record - he's paid child support for many, many years - never missing a payment.

I just read the next two posts - so it's clearly unclear.  I'll have DH make a call... THANKS ALL!


----------



## Mosca (Mar 2, 2009)

Luanne said:


> While the FAFSA can be updated, if you have to fill out the CSS Profile for any of the schools you child has applied to, that *cannot* be updated once submitted.  You can use estimated values however.



CSS for this session uses data from the 2007 tax year. Those should be complete.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 2, 2009)

Mosca said:


> CSS for this session uses data from the 2007 tax year. Those should be complete.



I waited to submit the CSS Profile until after our 2008 taxes were completed.  There was too much difference between 2007 and 2008 for us to use the 2007 numbers.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 2, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I waited to submit the CSS Profile until after our 2008 taxes were completed.  There was too much difference between 2007 and 2008 for us to use the 2007 numbers.



Huh. Cornell needed the CSS Profile on Jan 3 2009. No way I had even minimal documentation then. I thought that they combined the CSS and the FAFSA to get a 2 year picture. We also had to fill out and mail in something for IDOC; copies of the 2008 return, all 1099s and W-2s, etc., along with income affidavits. That was Notre Dame and Holy Cross specific.

And I'll vent a little here. It's HER responsibility to tell ME when this stuff is due. There's nothing like finding out on Feb 9th that Villanova needs the FAFSA on the 7th... and then finding out on the 23rd that there is a Villanova SPECIFIC form that had to also be in on the same date! 

Now, Villanova does say that it is a priority thing; priority goes to those on time, and others get awards if there is money left over. From what I've heard, that happens... maybe not in this economic climate, but in other years it's been common. Villanova is notoriously stingy in its awards anyhow.

But guess what... guess where she ain't going, if money becomes an issue. I'll be damned if we pay all the money at Villanova, especially if there are any offers anywhere else.


----------



## capjak (Mar 2, 2009)

My son got his acceptance for Elect Eng. from University of Illinois Champaign, Purdue and Wisconsin U.

He will be attending U of I, very happy for him as this was his first choice and it has a very good Engineering school..


----------



## pjrose (Mar 2, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Imagine having the grades and test scores that would put you in the top five percent nationaly but not being able to get into UT because your weren't in the top 10% of your high school.



And imagine the opposite situation, being in the top 10% of a horrible school, thus gaining automatic admission despite not having a good educational background.  A few years ago I had a college student who could barely put together an English sentence and completely flunked every test, scoring ~25-30%.  Really nice person, polite, always attended, etc, but absolutely unable to do college work - practically illiterate. It turns out he was from one of the worst inner-city schools, in the top 10% of his class, but with SAT scores as low as you could go.  It's a shame, because he deserved a chance, but without a ton of remedial work he wasn't able to succeed, so he was being misled about his potential for a college education AND it was taking away a place from someone like those you mention.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 2, 2009)

DH and I are both college profs, at medium-sized state schools.  DS showed no interest in looking at colleges, and sometime around 10th or 11th grade I told him it was about time to do some college research, as he couldn't just assume he'd go to one of our schools.  

He said, no, I assume I'm going to Albright College.  I'm an Albright descendent on my mother's side, and DH's father is an Albright alum (the two connections are coincidental).  

Years ago when DS was probably around 10 we were at a dinner at Albright with the granddad/alum, and the then president handed out little pins with the college mascot and told the kids to bring back that pin when they were ready for college.  Of course it was just a pleasantry, but DS took it literally and there was absolutely no way he was going to even consider anywhere but Albright.  We forced him to tour a few other campuses - imagine tugging a mule somewhere he doesn't want to go.

Anyway he applied, interviewed, was accepted (with a phone call!), is there now, and loves it.  Fortunately we started contributing to college funds when both kids were infants, and he also got some scholarship money, so we were able to swing the costs which are considerably more than the state schools where we teach.


----------



## kewanee (Mar 2, 2009)

My son is only a Junior, so no applications yet.  I'm curious as to how many schools people apply to?  An earlier post said 14, and another one said 3.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> No forms have been given to us at all - my husband's ex is stating that my husband has nothing to do with the child in order to get him more money. I don't understand how that will help - I mean - government doesn't care if DH loves his son or not (he does) - they only care if he supports him (which is on record - he's paid child support for many, many years - never missing a payment.
> 
> I just read the next two posts - so it's clearly unclear.  I'll have DH make a call... THANKS ALL!



I'm a high school teacher and I help my students do their financial aid forms.

1)  Students use the income of the parent they live with and that parent's spouse, if any.

2)  If the parent they live with receives child support, they are required to report it on the application.

3) The forms do not ask for info. about non-custodial parents, except for child support.

4)  I would not call...


----------



## LLW (Mar 3, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> I'm a high school teacher and I help my students do their financial aid forms.
> 
> 1)  Students use the income of the parent they live with and that parent's spouse, if any.
> 
> ...




I have helped my sister-in-law do my niece's application, and my understanding is the same as Denise's.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 3, 2009)

pjrose said:


> And imagine the opposite situation, being in the top 10% of a horrible school, thus gaining automatic admission despite not having a good educational background.  A few years ago I had a college student who could barely put together an English sentence and completely flunked every test, scoring ~25-30%.  Really nice person, polite, always attended, etc, but absolutely unable to do college work - practically illiterate. It turns out he was from one of the worst inner-city schools, in the top 10% of his class, but with SAT scores as low as you could go.  It's a shame, because he deserved a chance, but without a ton of remedial work he wasn't able to succeed, so he was being misled about his potential for a college education AND it was taking away a place from someone like those you mention.




You know this is an interesting topic of sorts. Texas A&M reps claimed to me in person, that a student should be compared to the other students from within the same environment. "How did you prevail in your environment?" They were essentially advocating the "top ten percent" law with the simplest of statements. I do understand the logic, but it does punish others by taking those spots away. Obviously there is a big dopout rate like those you mention.

On another note. The district I mentioned has two elementary schools as well. One of them takes in our neighborhood kids but also has a panhandle shape that goes down one busy street about a mile to incorporate a different group of kids in several large apartment complexes. This second group comes from a historically underprivileged area. I can tell you first hand (my kids attended school there) that just about all of those "underprivileged" students performed much better in high school than the same underprivileged kids down the street who were not given the same opportunity to attend the same quality of elementary school. There is definately something to be be said about your statement.


----------



## sstamm (Mar 3, 2009)

kewanee said:


> My son is only a Junior, so no applications yet.  I'm curious as to how many schools people apply to?  An earlier post said 14, and another one said 3.



I imagine this varies widely.  My DD (who is currently a college freshman) did a lot of research and we visited around 8 schools, before she decided where to apply.  She did not apply to any school she was not interested in attending.  She applied to 4 colleges, was accepted to all, and made her choice from those.  (I am very pleased to report that she is very happy where she is and is successful thus far.  She says she could not imagine herself any place else.)

Some students in her class applied to many more schools, just to see where they could get in, or because they were undecided.  For some (but I'm sure not everyone) it is a prestige thing to see how many places they can get acceptances from.  I guess others just haven't narrowed their choices yet.

My second DD is now a junior and is looking at colleges.  The major she might be interested in is offered at most colleges, so she may end up having more on her application list than 1st DD, whose intended major was less commonly offered.  In a way, that helped first DD narrow her choices right from the start.  Second DD seems to be having a hard time even deciding where to look.

At the school presentation about the application process that we recently attended, the counselor said that most students apply about 4-7 colleges.

Good luck to you and your son!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 3, 2009)

My dd applied to 4 schools.  She's already been accepted at 3, and should hear from the 4th (which is already off her list of potentials) in the next couple of weeks.  She researched schools she felt would be a good match and included a couple of matches, one that she felt was a reach, and one safety.  She's said she's glad she applied to so few as it might have been harded to make a decision if she'd applied to more.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 3, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> You know this is an interesting topic of sorts. Texas A&M reps claimed to me in person, that a student should be compared to the other students from within the same environment. "How did you prevail in your environment?" They were essentially advocating the "top ten percent" law with the simplest of statements. I do understand the logic, but it does punish others by taking those spots away. Obviously there is a big dopout rate like those you mention.



That approach is well-intentioned, but often backfires they put someone in a completely different environment for which s/he is unprepared.  It's sad.  Your elementary school example is encouraging.


----------

